

Account Deletion - rookadook

Can this be done? If not, I smell a big problem.
======
davidsmith8900
\- I recommend sending an email to info@ycombinator.com. They've helped me out
with problems in the past so if you have one, they should be able to help you
out with it.

~~~
rookadook
Thanks!

